# Twisp Janty Clearo Performance



## Franky (7/8/14)

I own an iClear 30B, a MPT3 and 2 Twisp Clearos and I have to say out of all these 3 brands my Twisp Clearos have given me the least trouble with regards to spitting, gurgling, flooding and cleaning. I have so many problems with my MPT3 that I have to keep the Twisp Clearo as a standby unit. My iClear 30B seems to mute flavours so I don't reallt get mych out of it, whilst my MPT3 has a fantastic taste - still, these units are a PITA when it comes to maintenance. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/8/14)

Franky said:


> I own an iClear 30B, a MPT3 and 2 Twisp Clearos and I have to say out of all these 3 brands my Twisp Clearos have given me the least trouble with regards to spitting, gurgling, flooding and cleaning. I have so many problems with my MPT3 that I have to keep the Twisp Clearo as a standby unit. My iClear 30B seems to mute flavours so I don't reallt get mych out of it, whilst my MPT3 has a fantastic taste - still, these units are a PITA when it comes to maintenance. Anyone else feel the same?


 
I personally have not had any problems with my MPT3 or MPT2. Have had problems with the in-law's twisp... dry hits, leaking, dodgy coils.


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

Franky said:


> I own an iClear 30B, a MPT3 and 2 Twisp Clearos and I have to say out of all these 3 brands my Twisp Clearos have given me the least trouble with regards to spitting, gurgling, flooding and cleaning. I have so many problems with my MPT3 that I have to keep the Twisp Clearo as a standby unit. My iClear 30B seems to mute flavours so I don't reallt get mych out of it, whilst my MPT3 has a fantastic taste - still, these units are a PITA when it comes to maintenance. Anyone else feel the same?


 
Yes.
I do feel the same.

Using an Aerotank Mini after the Twisps, that is something you need to learn to deal with.
It's a bit of a trade-off for the performance you get out of it.

That said though, it only took me a day or two to figure out the ATm's little moods.
Once you learn to refill at the right time, instead of sucking it till it runs dry, it wont spit.
Once your learn to refill without spilling into center tube, no more gurgling.
Etc.
Etc.

But my wife is still on the Twisp, and she doesn't want to upgrade for those precise reasons.
"I just wanna use it, not play with it".

It's a pretty big factor in deciding which device is best for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (7/8/14)

Cleaning your tanks and coils are part of the relaxation.

Clean the mpt and put it back together, make sure all the orings are there, put new coil in, fill up and leave it a few min to soak in, vape on

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (7/8/14)

I had loads of problems with the liquid spitting and leaking out the mouth piece of the twisps, my mpt3 had way less issues and only sometimes leaked a bit into the driptip cup, but with a quick wipe and clean of the coil the problem was sorted out  Used the iClear 30 for all of 15mins when i bought my MVP and the flavor was almost non-existent... so I quickly swapped that for my evod tank...
I think there will always be issues, but the one just gives more issues than the other... You just have to use what works best for you

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Franky (7/8/14)

@Metal Liz I have the same problem with the flavour being non-existent. It was just like I was vaping nothing. Glad to see it's not just me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (7/8/14)

I always have a few pipe cleaners on hand to clean centre tubes. And I fill up before empty.
In my first week or so, my Evod's spit and gurgled, but not since I always have pipe cleaners on hand


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

Noddy said:


> I always have a few pipe cleaners on hand to clean centre tubes. And I fill up before empty.
> In my first week or so, my Evod's spit and gurgled, but not since I always have pipe cleaners on hand


 
OR...
Magic Missiles!


----------



## Noddy (7/8/14)

I should give those "magic missiles" a try


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

Noddy said:


> I should give those "magic missiles" a try


 
I swear... one of these days I will finally perfect a cooking recipe utilizing some of these, and then, FINALLY... their complete domination of my life in every facet will be complete!

I use these things for literally everything BUT cooking!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RATZ (7/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> I swear... one of these days I will finally perfect a cooking recipe utilizing some of these, and then, FINALLY... their complete domination of my life in every facet will be complete!
> 
> I use these things for literally everything BUT cooking!


 
I knew there was a reason I saved this:




Ingredients
Plenty of white marshmallows
150g sugar
100g syrup
½ tsp white vinegar
1 tsp baking powder
1-2 packets popping candy
Method
1. Remove the cotton from some cotton buds and rinse to remove all the fibres.
2. Slice off the edge of each marshmallow and cut into small pieces, about 2cm long. Wrap the sticky side around the sticks and shape to look like buds.
3. Place the sugar and syrup in a saucepan with 75ml water. Heat gently until the sugar has dissolved, then increase the heat and boil to the hard crack stage (150°C). You can measure this with a sugar thermometer, or by dropping some mixture into cold water; if it forms brittle threads it is ready. The process should take about 10 minutes and the mixture should look deep golden in colour.
4. Remove the pan from the heat and stir in the baking powder and popping candy. It will fizz and bubble up.
5. Pour the mixture onto a greased non-stick baking sheet and working quickly before it sets dip each marshmallow tip into the mixture.
6. Lay each dipped ear bud on a sheet of non-stick baking parchment and allow to cool and harden.

For an ear wax ice cream sundae:-
You can smash up the remaining ear wax once hard and layer with ice cream. Decorate with the waxy ear buds and serve to any willing guests.

*Or you could just dip it in Caramel crackling and stick it in a freezer for a minute *

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cake Sale (18/8/14)

I actually love the Twisp Clearo clearomisers. They performed extremely well on my MVP before I traded my Twisp off. Awesome vapour production and minimal problems and effort.


----------

